# Buy a horse



## Arina_537 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi!
Did someone buy a horse through some website?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Not sure what it is you're asking.

Could you be more specific?


----------



## Arina_537 (Apr 18, 2020)

Rafa said:


> Not sure what it is you're asking.
> 
> Could you be more specific?


Just wondering if anyone had any experience buying a horse through a website? I mean, not locally, but with some shipping/delivery involved.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't but I would never buy a horse I had not seen and not had Vetted, (by my own Vet).


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

It’s not something I would recommend - I would always go and see a horse I wanted to buy to double check everything is as it has been said and I’d get one vetted too.

I do know people who have bought unseen but they either, have a very good relationship with the person/dealer they’re buying from so know that the horse is as described and trust they will match them to the right horse or, they’re very experienced horse people who aren’t afraid of a ‘problem’ and understand the horse may need work or may end up being a field ornament!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have bought unseen after getting a good relationship with the seller and seeing lots of videos and getting references. I have also travelled hundreds of miles to see horses.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

It wouldn’t be for me - I like to meet the horse and see whether we click or not!


----------



## StripesInTheCountry (Jan 9, 2019)

I have bought unseen but used to work with horses and the seller was a friend of a friend of a friend.

Horse was a project and remained a bit quirky but turned out to be a diamond in the rough and a great friend to me (he very sadly had to be PTS after a field accident).


----------

